# Onda gigante no estuário do rio Severn



## iceworld (2 Mar 2010 às 19:26)

Onda gigante no estuário do rio Severn, em Inglaterra 

http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...rio-severn-em-inglaterra02-03-2010-155538.htm


----------



## Agreste (2 Mar 2010 às 20:45)

Onda gigante? Podiam chamar-lhe macaréu... 

Fica aqui outro macaréu... a pororoca do amazonas...


----------



## actioman (2 Mar 2010 às 21:13)

iceworld disse:


> Onda gigante no estuário do rio Severn, em Inglaterra
> 
> http://sic.sapo.pt/online/video/inf...rio-severn-em-inglaterra02-03-2010-155538.htm



O mais engraçado é o jornalista chamar "porococa" à Pororoca do Brasil, como bem referiu o Agreste!


----------

